# JNLP über Webstart funktioniert nicht...



## dior (28. Jun 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Programm welches ein Simples GUI (start.jar) mit einem Button hat und beim Klick auf selbigen eine Oracle SQL Abfrage startet und das Ergebnis in eine JTable schreibt. Insgesamt 4 Files.

Wenn ich die start.jar lokal auf meinem Rechner starte funktioniert es einwandfrei...
Wenn ich die start.jar auf dem Webserver (windows 2008 R2 mit IIS7) "lokal" starte funktioniert es ....

Wenn ich aber auf meinem lokalen Rechner über http die JLNP Datei aufrufe kommt zwar der "Java Webstart Launch" Button aber wenn ich draufklicke lädt er kurz die jar runter startet Webstart und dann kommt eine Fehlermeldung:

*Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden!*


Fehler: Resource konnte nicht geladen werden: file:C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/xxxx/Lokale Einstellungen/Temporary Internet Files/Content.IE5/A59FD1NW/launch.jnlp


> com.sun.deploy.net.FailedDownloadException: Ressource konnte nicht geladen werden: file:/C:/Dokumente und Einstellungen/ortnerr/Lokale Einstellungen/Temporary Internet Files/Content.IE5/A59FD1NW/launch.jnlp
> at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.actionDownload(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
> at com.sun.deploy.net.DownloadEngine.getCacheEntry(Unknown Source)
> ...



Hier die JLNP:
[xml]
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8" standalone="no"?>
<jnlp href="launch.jnlp" spec="1.0+">
    <information>
        <title>StromObjekte</title>
        <vendor>ortnerr</vendor>
        <homepage href=""/>
        <description>StromObjekte</description>
        <description kind="short">StromObjekte</description>


    </information>
    <update check="always"/>

    <resources>
        <j2se java-vm-args="-Djava.security.policy=applet.policy" version="1.6+"/>
        <jar href="StObj.jar" main="true"/>


    <jar href="lib/beansbinding-1.2.1.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/eclipselink-2.3.2.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/javax.persistence-2.0.3.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/org.eclipse.persistence.jpa.jpql_1.0.1.jar"/>
<jar href="lib/ojdbc6.jar"/>
</resources>
    <application-desc main-class="Stromobjekte.NewJFrame">

    </application-desc>
</jnlp>[/xml]

Wo kann hier der Fehler sein? bin schon seit einem Tag am suchen und finde keine Lösung....


----------



## Empire Phoenix (28. Jun 2012)

[XML]<jnlp spec="1.0" codebase="CODEBASE" href="NAME.jnlp">[/XML]

gib die webserver url an, so dass codebase+NAME.jnlpa uf die jnlp zeigt
codebase+Ressource.jar auf die ressourcen.


----------



## dior (29. Jun 2012)

So, ich dachte das war die Lösung.... aber es ging 1x und dann wieder: Die Anwendung konnte nicht gestartet werden......

[EDIT]So, gelöst.... habe in der Java Systemkonsole unter Temporäre Internetdateien -> Einstellungen den Hacken bei Temporäre Dateien auf Rechner behalten rausgenommen..

Jetzt lädt er die Datei immer neu und dann geht es.

Keine Ahnung warum es sonst nicht geht![/EDIT]


----------

